# Laptop RAM upgrade



## abcxyz (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys, I would like to buy a extra RAM for 



Specifications,
4GB RAM DDR3
Budget upto 3k
Any Brand is OK
Will be buying in India online, Flipkart, Amazon or any other

Kindly give me the links.

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2015)

Post screenshot of memory tab of CPU-Z.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Post screenshot of memory tab of CPU-Z.




Kindly ignore any other image with name as Screenshot_1


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm unable to see those screenshots...

For around 3.5k, you can get 8GB RAM, so 4GB one should be even cheaper


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 23, 2015)

Guys should I buy this?
Transcend JetRam DDR3 4 GB Laptop DRAM (JM1600KSN-4G) - Transcend : Flipkart.com

MY SPD Details in CPUZ says 800MHz. Can i use a 1600 MHz RAM with it?

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> I'm unable to see those screenshots...
> 
> For around 3.5k, you can get 8GB RAM, so 4GB one should be even cheaper



Can you see now?



- - - Updated - - -

bump
Kindly give me few links, answer. I need to buy this ASAP
Thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Guys should I buy this?
> Transcend JetRam DDR3 4 GB Laptop DRAM (JM1600KSN-4G) - Transcend : Flipkart.com
> 
> MY SPD Details in CPUZ says 800MHz. Can i use a 1600 MHz RAM with it?
> ...



If CPUZ is showing 800MHz, then yeah, get a 1600MHz one. That Transcend one should work fine .... 

Crucial & ADATA are also good companies
Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 - Buy Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi   [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION],

For any hardware setup, you have to check the specification and the compatibility of the MOBO with other devices. For RAM setup, all the sticks will need to run at the same voltage, speed and timings. If any one of the statistics are different to each other in settings, then the RAM channel configuration shows as incompatible or it will unrecognized by the MOBO.

Just a suggestion, for RAM up gradation, if you run 2 sticks of 1600 Mhz (4x2); you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 24, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION],
> 
> For any hardware setup, you have to check the specification and the compatibility of the MOBO with other devices. For RAM setup, all the sticks will need to run at the same voltage, speed and timings. If any one of the statics are different to each other in settings, then the RAM channel configuration shows as incompatible or it will unrecognized by the MOBO.
> 
> Just a suggestion, for RAM up gradation, if you run 2 sticks of 1600 Mhz (4x2); you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.




Yeah I know about the same speed requirement of the RAM for optimal performance. Can you kindly suggest a RAM for me(online Links for purchase).
As said CPUZ shows,
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Yeah I know about the same speed requirement of the RAM for optimal performance. Can you kindly suggest a RAM for me(online Links for purchase).
> As said CPUZ shows,
> Screenshot by Lightshot



Get the Crucial one I posted earlier as that one can run at 1.35V


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 24, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Get the Crucial one I posted earlier as that one can run at 1.35V



Yeah Anupam the snapdeal it will take 5-9days. Can you give me a Amazon/Flipkart link. Even I'm looking for that at the moment.

- - - Updated - - -

Is this RAM fine? 
Amazon.in: Buy Crucial 4GB CT51264BF160B 204-pin SODIMM DDR3 PC3-12800 memory module Online at Low Prices in India | Crucial Reviews & Ratings


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Yeah Anupam the snapdeal it will take* 5-9days.* Can you give me a Amazon/Flipkart link. Even I'm looking for that at the moment.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Not really....... Atleast for my area, its as fast as FK & Amazon 

That Amazon one will do.... If its so urgent check prices locally


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Yeah Anupam the snapdeal it will take 5-9days. Can you give me a Amazon/Flipkart link. Even I'm looking for that at the moment.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


That is the RAM ,  I had purchased from Amazon for my DELL 14 Inspiron 5447 laptop.
As my Laptop's RAM module voltage is 1.35V ,so I had to buy that.
No problems,No issue,No glitches...running/functioning  very good as per specs.


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah guys I bought the Crucial one from Amazon.
My friends Lenovo laptop is still under warranty. 
So can I just unscrew the back panel and set the RAM?(I know how to do it.)
or
Should I take it  to Lenovo Service Center and do it there?

I'm worried about the warranty!


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 30, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Yeah guys I bought the Crucial one from Amazon.
> My friends Lenovo laptop is still under warranty.
> So can I just unscrew the back panel and set the RAM?(I know how to do it.)
> or
> ...



Check if there is some seal.... If a Lenovo guy had opened it earlier, then no worries... If not, most probably there will be some seal

But a lenovo guy once told me once that adding a RAM on your own won't tamper the warranty


----------



## pinku1993 (Dec 7, 2015)

Adding a RAM in any laptop (except Macbooks) doesn't voids your warranty. Go ahead! I am about to do the same as soon as I buy my new notebook.


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 7, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Check if there is some seal.... If a Lenovo guy had opened it earlier, then no worries... If not, most probably there will be some seal
> 
> But a lenovo guy once told me once that adding a RAM on your own won't tamper the warranty



Yeah added it. It had no seal.
Just unscrewed the panel and inserted it in the slot.


----------

